# What were your early pregnancy symptoms?



## hae703 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm curious to know what if any pregnancy symptoms you ladies had before getting your BFP. In particular I'm wondering if any of you had no symptoms at all. I always figure when I get pregnant I'm just going to "know" it, but I'm wondering how realistic that is.

Heather


----------



## minsca (Jun 25, 2007)

With both pregnancies I just "knew" I was pregnant. With this pregnancy I told my dh that I was going to get pregnant, and I did. But also with both I started feeling sick about 5-6 days after conception. So that confirmed my feeling.


----------



## camille76 (Apr 9, 2005)

A few days each after conception, I took a HUGE, HUGE nap! Just lasted one day.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Always the same 2 things:
1) I get TIRED! VERY tired!
&
2) Drooling while I sleep!







That lasts the entire pregnancy!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I always thought I would just know, too. But, I was utterly convinced that I was NOT pregnant.

Almost immediately I felt really energized and awake - really great. Then I had implantation cramping that felt just like regular cramps, so I was sure my period was going to start any day. And it didn't...and didn't... I took a test at about 3 days late. Then at 5 1/2 weeks morning sickness kicked in.


----------



## mnearthmomma (Jun 17, 2005)

tired...oh so tired....
I know immeditaely when I don't bleed by 9am on the day I am to, that I am pg.
I also get constipated then runny then constipated then runny....its a vicious cycle and I would rather be pukey.

First baby I was SOOOOOO sick, I had to be hospitalized and given IV fluids even though I was drinking about 96 oz of water a day.
Second baby I was nauseated all the time early on but only got sick maybe two or three times.
I am interested to see what this one does!

My grandma relayed an anecdote to me shortly before she died, when I found out I was pg with #2, that she always knew she was pg because she had to go buy a jar of pickles...not for eating...but for using as a douche because she got yeast infections! How funny is that!?


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I was BONE tired. I could hardly function I was so tired (however my thyroid was also hypoactive I found out later, but it was more than just the thyroid). I also just sort of "knew". Not sure how, but I had that feeling. I got my BFP on the first day of my missed AF so there weren't so many symptoms at that point.


----------



## HypnoMama (Jun 12, 2007)

Tired.. yet, I was doing this weird thing where Id wake up super early and couldnt get back to sleep. That was in my 4 week.


----------



## Chavaleh (Apr 15, 2007)

I woke up between 3-5am every morning and couldn't get back to sleep which is so completely not like me. That and nausea and sensitivity to motion and smells within days of conception. With my previous pregnancies I turned into Raving Hell Beast Woman very quickly and that was my primary symptom. Luckily the world (my family) was spared that this go around.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I had no idea! In fact, I was going to POAS just to start my period. (Nothing like wasting 11$ to start AF!) I bought a 450$ wedding dress on Saturday and found out I was pregnant on Tuesday. I didn't start with the nausea for another few weeks.


----------



## HumbleLuna (Jul 12, 2005)

Before I even had missed AF I was super thirsty all the time and I also had an increased sex drive. During the time I was expecting AF my breasts were tingly and much bigger than usual.


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I started getting passing nausea, and I thought, "Hmm, I might be pregnant." Then I got clumsy, hugely clumsy. I also started craving water, which I never did before I got pg. And then I got my BFP, 1 day late.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

I've always had irregular periods, so no clues there.

baby #1-Finally figured it out at 10 weeks. Had been trying over a year, and didn't want to waste pt's just cause I was late again, like always. I finally decided to take the test because it had been 2 1/2 months, and we were going to try another round of fertility meds, and lo and behold, BFP! I had no symptoms whatsoever.

baby #2-sick, sick, sick from 5 weeks. Took the test at 6 weeks. No periods between babies-got pg 8 mo. pp

baby #3-After 2 kids, my periods are oddly regular! Found out 2 days after missed period-4 weeks in. Got sick at week 5, just like baby 2.

Every baby was totally different. I swore I was pg many times while trying for #1, and was completely wrong, then I was sure I wasn't, and was wrong again! no gut feelings here-I'm clueless!


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

Baby #1: Breasts and nipples felt tender
Baby #2: Breasts felt different when ds nursed (took pregnany test and found out at 4 weeks!)


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

CONSTIPATION! (sorry, tmi, but it's true)


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

My first symptoms have always been overwhelming fatigue (ie, falling asleep while standing up!), clumsiness (I can't keep anything in my hands--I drop my keys 30 times trying to get groceries into the car, etc.), and weight loss. The only time I can seem to lose weight is during the 1st tri (and it's not due to MS, because in five pregnancies (one mc) I've never felt sick a bit!), it just seems to start falling off, and I lose 10 lbs or so just like that!

Oh, and I also have intense baby-lust. Like, if you have a newborn, don't let me hold it or you might not get it back, LOL!

All of these symptoms are retrospective, however. Not until after I get the BFP do i look back and realize how obvious it should have been!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I was having really vivid & crazy dreams. Other than that, I had normal PMS symptoms and tiredness.


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

W/dd- heartBURN.. so severe I was unable to drink my beloved coffee.

This pregnancy my first symptom was hot flashes and one severe bout of heartburn right around the time of implantation that woke me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

I always faint.







Seriously. I have only fainted a handful of time in my life and they were all at the beginnings of a pregnancy.


----------



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Only a couple of symptoms here... didn't test pos. til one day before AF was due... I started craving potato chips like crazy (normally, bleah) and had a couple days where I suddenly felt really drowsy, even though I'd gotten plenty of sleep. Other than that, no clue. In fact, was sure I wasn't pregnant that month. The m/s didn't start til week 6, but looking back I think I also was sensitive to smells. I was convinced the dog kept peeing everywhere in the house, I kept searching for dog mess.


----------



## mumtoasher (Apr 24, 2005)

I definitely just knew it. But I also had terrible gas, which is a little less touching, lol.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Nothing in particular happens to me.

First pg, we were trying so when it got to 18 DPO, I tested and got a BFP. My cycles, including luteal phase, were always all over the place so it never occured to me to test before DPO 18.

This pg, nothing again. I just thought to myself that I hadn't seen AF in a while, so I should test just in case. That's happened many times in the past, so I figured it would be neg. But lo and behold, BFP!


----------



## Jujubie (Apr 11, 2007)

I really had no symptoms before the BFP! The only thing I figured out in hindsight is that around what should have been implantation day, I called in sick to work and slept all day long. Only lasted that one day.

After the BFP for the first couple of weeks, I had a lot of period like cramping and then noticed the my boobs and aerolas got huge. That was it for me!


----------



## angieluvsramon (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Always the same 2 things:
1) I get TIRED! VERY tired!
&
2) Drooling while I sleep!







That lasts the entire pregnancy!









lol meeee tooo!!!!!! oh and I wake up at night to pee.


----------



## All together ooky (Jun 3, 2004)

Breasts tender, vivid dreams, nausea, consitpation, thirst, headaches, feeling PMSy but way too early, and increased sensitivity to smells. All this within a few days of conception. Started testing at 3 weeks







Finally got a positive 2 days before AF.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Oh, I should have mentioned this but I totally forgot!

My main "symptom" is getting sick. It never fails, but within a week of getting a BFP I come down with a cold. No idea why. . I'm not eating or sleeping any differently. But it SUCKS being sick!


----------



## LaurenB (Sep 24, 2006)

I started NEEDING to eat meat. I had been vegetarian. And then I was super tired all the time. And so clumsy. I kind of felt like I had a big, wet sock wrapped around my head because I just couldn't focus on anything. And I cried a lot. I thought that was bad PMS because everything was making me cry so easily. Oh! And my breasts were huge and sore! Somehow I still had no idea I was pregnant because I just couldn't believe we'd conceive on our first try.


----------



## pinkorchid2 (Jun 14, 2007)

My symptoms were that I *didn't* have my normal set of menstrual symptoms (moodiness, nausea, cramping, bloating). I actually felt really great. I suppose in hindsight my one symptom was bigger boobs (not sore though). It wasn't until after I got my bfp that I got more symptoms.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I knew instantly, but....

I was exhausted and had to take naps. I _never_ nap.

And I was _bitchier_ than usual. One of my friends told me _I don't even *like* you when you're pregnant._







I vividly recall calling some guy a nazi when he asked me if my baby was going to be blonde and blue eyed. FTR I was blonde with _green_ eyes. DS is mixed race.









It would seem some pregnant women are similar to PMSy women.


----------



## hae703 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks ladies, for sharing your symptoms. I asked because I seem to go back and forth with really feeling pregnant sometimes (when I'm not) and then this cycle I felt like I knew almost immediately it didn't work and I found out yesterday I was right. I guess you just can't predict until the blood test comes back whether it's real or not.

Heather


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

all 3 pregnancies were different for me.

the first i had no symptoms except for a missed period. even after testing positive though, i never had morning sickness, fatigue, or any other symptoms. i had an excellent pregnancy, but i think it had something to do with the fact i was 17 years old, which (physically) is the best age to have a baby.

the second i was 24 years old and my breasts were tender and i just knew, even before i missed a period. i looked in the mirror one day, and i just thought "i look pregnant". it wasn't a glow exactly, i just looked pregnant and knew. the test confirmed it, and shortly there after i began having morning sickness, fatigue, and being extremely emotional.

the 3rd (and current) pregnancy, i didn't really know till i tested, but in retrospect, i was in total denial cause #2 was only 4mo. looking back i had ALL the classic symptoms, especially the fatigue. i thought it was due to caring for a 4mo. i had morning sickness and i thought it was ecoli from taco bell. i had sore breasts but i chalked it up to breastfeeding. i thought my increased appetite and emotionalness was maybe pms symptoms. total denial.


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Absolutely nothing both times.


----------



## HQ Fishkiller (Jul 9, 2007)

My breasts hurt really really bad, not just pms bad. Also sex got a lot better for me.


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

When did all this tiredness, ms, heartburn, etc. happen? Was this before or after when af was supposed to show up? I never "saw" signs until after the fact but I _might_ be pg so now I'M REALLY paying attention.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hae703* 
I'm curious to know what if any pregnancy symptoms you ladies had before getting your BFP. In particular I'm wondering if any of you had no symptoms at all. I always figure when I get pregnant I'm just going to "know" it, but I'm wondering how realistic that is.

Heather

MIne were funny, my boobs swelled and the characteristic blue veins showed up on them! Also, I was feeling extremely bloated.

I wonder if you could "know" if you hadn't been through it. I didn't know the first time at all.


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

I suspected from conception though I wouldn't say I *knew* My DH and I used FAM of birth control so I was always really watching body signals. This time ovulation came right on cue but it HURT. Like way more than "some women experience a cramping sensation in one side or the other when the egg appears." I thought, "my goodness, I must have released two eggs this time!!" ouch! We had sex on day 11 and I ovulation on day 15. They made it.









My only symptoms were that the exhaust on the highway bothered me when I drove home from work most days and I was completely irrationally emotional. I don't usually get that little aspect of PMS so it was my first real clue.


----------



## Mimi37 (Jan 1, 2006)

I didn't know, but I was also consciously not getting my hopes up after a few disappointing months... my cycle was still sorting itself out, post-pill, and AF came later and later each month, totally psyching me out.

But I thought I had a cold... in retrospect, I don't know if I really did -- I was just REALLY tired and queasy, dragging around everywhere. Then I felt better, but suddenly on New Year's Eve, I had to pee A LOT. I didn't know at the time that was an early sign of pregnancy, not just a third-trimester thing -- DH and I joked a lot that, whew, that pregnancy went by fast! Little did we know. Got my BFP the next morning, New Year's Day.

I would say, try not to stress out or think about it too much, because I honestly think that's good advice, but I also remember how hard it was to do that. Good luck to you, mama!


----------



## BeasleyQ (Apr 11, 2007)

-My morning pee smelled really strong (so strong, my husband came in after I flushed and asked if I sick!)
-My usual snack of Mangoes tasted really weird (I couldn't finish it after all the effort I went through of peeling) - avocados tasted odd as well
-An unusual bout of diarrhea (only lasted 1 night)

I had all of these symptoms with both pregnancies, so I know what to look for next time...


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

This time it was mild nausea, fatigue (wanting to go to sleep earlier and feeling run-down during the day), and a weird almost painful feeling with let-down (still nursing DD).


----------



## maddielynn85 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi very new here ; 6 weeks since period and last week I began to be super sick nauseous light headed, I've been so emotional fiancé is ready to leave. No appetite, increased sex drive, I smell everything. Also super sleepy and sick during the day but insomnia and munchies at night, areolas are darker and I keep forgetting stuff . Two negative one positive pee tests. Oh super thirsty, but can only keep acidic stuff down water and Pepsi and my dew all taste like metal ( nvr happened before ) gosh please help tell me what to do lol


----------

